# Hotel offered leniency on "no pets" rule



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

At the last minute I decided to drive to my destination instead of flying, but didn't want to leave the hedgehogs home alone for the longer duration. I emailed my hotel and although it took a couple of days before I received a response they were willing to be lenient with their "no pets" rule. They offered for me to keep the hedgehogs in the room, do-not-disturb sign on door, and pay a non-refundable $40 pet deposit so they could deep-clean the room afterwards. I thought this was very generous of them! I don't want to give out their name, but the purpose of this post is to suggest that if you find yourself in a bind and have already booked with a hotel, just ask! Maybe they will make an exception. 

I was able to arrange for pet sitting on short notice but up until the day before I heard back from the hotel I didn't know what I was going to do if they said no. (really did not want to cancel and get reservations elsewhere) 

Do any of you have good/bad/ugly hotel experiences with your hedgies? Perhaps a particular chain you have had good luck with? If you don't want to post the names here could you PM them to me? That way I can plan better next time.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I had a similar experience with a hotel. We had booked a regular room rather than a pet friendly room. There were unfortunately no pet friendly rooms left after I realized this. Spoke with the hotel & they said they could make an exception - particularly due to the size and habits of a hedgehog (not about to chew all the furniture).

I would defintely recommend calling and asking whenever you're in a bind. If you never ask, you'll never know


----------

